# Dakine snowboard locks



## protik (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys, just trying to decide between these two locks at the moment:

DAKINE Cam Lock
DAKINE Key Lock

I like the Cam Lock but the 50-inch cable seems a bit too long compared to a retractable cable. We just need the lock as a basic deterrent which will be used on two snowboards.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

I use an older Dakine code lock that is similar to the key lock you posted. Its small enough that I can put it in a pocket without being bulky. I'm sure if someone was motivated enough they could break it and take the board but its enough of a deterrent that they'd probably look for an easier target. It does what it should.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

what the above poster said.. the key lock can technically be cut with a wire cutter but its easy to carry and most people would rather look for an easier target than to carry around a wire cutter to cut through locks


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

same lock in a combo style can be bought at REI for like $11. That's what I use. I believe it's 10mm cable and 4' long. Burly enough where you would need bolt cutters to break it and small enough to still wrap up nicely in your pocket


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

If your hill has the dedicated racks, then I would suggest going with a Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems Only drawback is that you cannot secure your bindings. Not likely going to be an issue, but FYI.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

StreetDoc said:


> same lock in a combo style can be bought at REI for like $11. That's what I use. I believe it's 10mm cable and 4' long. Burly enough where you would need bolt cutters to break it and small enough to still wrap up nicely in your pocket


Go for a combo lock. I've got like 13 pockets between my jacket and pants when I ride. The last thing I need is be looking for a key. Just a little WD40 every few trips to avoid hassles. I have one of these Wordlock 4-Wheel Cable Bike Lock : Target. Downside, you don't get to pick the word.

And as has been said on many of these threads, leave it locked on the rack at the base area.


----------



## protik (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I just had a look at the Dakine Cool Lock which is a retractable combo lock. 

Have you guys had any issues though like not being able to unlock the combination lock while the board was attached to a rack? That's why I was considering a key lock over a combo one although combo locks look much more convenient. Ta.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Thats the lock I have. Works great and haven't had any issues. Solid:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Anybody here use a Ski Key? Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems

Seems like the best solution if your resort has compatible racks?

Think I'm going to pick one up, I have an easily breakable cable lock right now.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I have, use and like the ski key.

The disadvantage is that your resort has to have the appropriate racks. They're common enough in the East, but I'm led to believe they're less so in the West.

The other downside is that there are less board slots per rack than ski slots so you might have to hunt around for a free slot to use.

You can fit 2 boards base to base in a slot and just use one key.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Generally, the most portable, smallest lock you can find is the best lock to have.

Any wire cutter can cut through nearly all the snowboard locks you can buy, but no thief is going to steal a locked snowboard when there's 50 unlocked snowboards next to it.

Any standard small combination lock is fine, this is probably the most popular type you'll find around ski resorts:

Photo by snomie • Instagram


----------

